# Losing Shrimp



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

I've got about 20 Yellow Shrimp in my planted 10g. Found one dead a couple of days ago, and two more today. Just tested my water and the params are as follows;

pH 7.4
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 0 (is that possible?)
GH 6
Temp 75-76

There's lots of brown algae on the glass, but the plants are doing well. Light is just some LEDs for about 10hrs per day.


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Lost another one today.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Lower your temps. i keep mine at 21-23


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

0 nitrate really isn't possible, especially if there's anything living in the tank, shrimp, plants or otherwise.
My yellow and cherry shrimp hated higher pH, I had something that was leaching alkalinity and once the pH went up to 7.6ish they started to die (in bunches).
Shrimp life span is pretty short. It's not uncommon to lose one here or there. Perhaps this is the case?
I don't want to tell you to make too many adjustments but perhaps take a couple small steps to move towards the criteria that we know shrimp prefer.
Lowerish pH, lower temps, higher GH, low nitrates, and of course low ammonia.
I haven't been doing planted tanks for too long but I noticed that even my best balanced tank states (moderate light, lots of co2, low fish load, and TONS of filtration) develop algae over time. 
Unless you're getting algae build up quickly (like over 4-5 days). I'd just clean it off the glass every 3-4 weeks and not worry about it too much.


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Hmm.. I'll try my Nitrate test again. 

Shouldn't be an issue of them being old, I've only had them a month, or less and trust that Frank (Ebi ken) wouldn't have sold me old stock.. But it's certainly possible. 

My pH actually is down from 8.6, since adding the Malaysian driftwood. Which, btw, is leeching lots of tannins, would that cauae a problem for the shrimp?

What kind of GH should I aim for? I've already raised it from, I think, 3 with a Fluval Shrimp Mineral product.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

I keep my shrimp at 6-8GH, I've found (in my experience) it's more important to have a KH level above 3. Lower than that my shrimps had less berries and less frequent molts.
Not sure if tannins are bad for shrimps or not....


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm pretty sure my KH was 5 when I tested before.. But I'll check it again tonight as well.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

If you're using the API kit, remember to shake that 2nd nitrate reagent REALLY REALLY well. I shake mine for 20 secs straight. I always redo my nitrate tests if I get a 0 reading, and I shake that bottle LOTS more.

I agree with Sploosh, a KH/GH ratio of 6/6 is probably what you want to aim for. 
I think tannins is good? People add almond leaves for shrimp tanks to add tannins and whatever other acids/etc. I know my shrimp have been much happier since I started adding almond leaves.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

With the Nitrate test, I have to let it sit for about a good minute after mixing everything to get the final reading. You'll notice that the colour darkens over time.


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

So, my KH is actually only 3. Redid the Nitrate test, carefully following the instructions and letting it sit for 5 minutes before reading, and I'm still getting a 0 result.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

My guess is, maybe the tank is going through a cycle, and your testing it right at the point where everything (ammonia, nitrite, nitrate) is at 0?
Just a guess, though if you replaced your filter or media recently, did a recent large water change, or moved/changed to tank inhabitants/design, maybe it caused new tank syndrome?


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

i had a planted tank for over 6 months and i get 0's for all three too. I am also using the api test kit. I think its possible to get all zero=D. As for your shrimp issue, did you just introduce them into the tank or did you have them in the for awhile now?


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

I had approx. five of them in the tank (along with some other livestock) for about 4 months, and just added another 20 three weeks ago, at which time it became a shrimp-only tank.


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

strange.........but i had that happen to me before with my pfr/cherry tank. I had over 100 shrimps of all sizes in there for over 6 months then out of no where they just started dropping a couple each day and i decided to just gut the tank when i was down to about 20 lol. only the babies survived everything bigger then half inch died. Nothing ever changed and the water param was the same so iono. What substrate are u using and did you recently add any plants?


----------



## Tecstasy (Jan 14, 2013)

Do you add anything at all to your tank? Do any big water changes? Honestly I have found Painted red and yellows to be more sensitive then my CRS/CBS with things like that. so even something you may not be contributing can be.

X week do you wc and what %
Do you dose anything if so how much and how often?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Also if you have plants and use ferts make sure they don't contain copper


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Nothing in the tank has changed. It's Flourite substrate, two pieces of driftwood and various plants.

WCs are once a week, about 25%

I've been dosing with Fluval Shrimp Mineral Supplement with water changes to get my GH up. I also use Flourish Excel 1ml/day.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm not sure if it makes much of a difference but for my liquid first i do a 1/2 does and pre mix it in my water change bucket then age it a few days.. My theory is that its less impact on the shrimp.. at least thats my theory


----------



## Fish_Assassin (Feb 7, 2011)

118869 said:


> strange.........but i had that happen to me before with my pfr/cherry tank. I had over 100 shrimps of all sizes in there for over 6 months then out of no where they just started dropping a couple each day and i decided to just gut the tank when i was down to about 20 lol. only the babies survived everything bigger then half inch died. Nothing ever changed and the water param was the same so iono. What substrate are u using and did you recently add any plants?


Im going through exactly what your describing with my PFR shrimps right now... dont know what is going on, but there are a bunch of little PFR shrimplets


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

My berried yellow got jumped by 4 males and bit the dust today


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Ugh, another one dead this morning.


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

time to take a chance and move all your shrimps to another tank and acclimatize it and make sure u dont get any of your old water in the new tank. I managed to save all my babies and a couple of juvies=D


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Unfortunately, that's not an option. =(


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 8, 2013)

Just do a big water change, like 85% along with a really good gravel vac. Are you feeding them?


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Yes, I feed them Fluval Shrimp Granules.


----------

